# Solved: Unable to access shared folder



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

I have a SBS 2003 Server. The users documents are in a folder called users shared folders. There are 3 users and they all need access to each others files. Inside the Users Shared Folder is each user. The Users Shared Folder has been Shared Out to everyone. For some reason the My Documents Folder in only one user cannot be accessed by the other two. Every other my documents folder is accessible. Any suggestions? Is it possible that there is a corrupt user profile affecting access to this folder?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Sharing has two steps. Actually creating the "Share" and then giving it NTFS permissions. The Share part sounds like it is okay, but you will need to put Everyone in NTFS Permissions.


Better yet, I would create a "Public Folder" for this with the steps I described.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

This folder was nested in a shared folder with other folders that were accessible.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

In order for a user to get access to a nested folder, either one of two things has to happen.

1. The user will have to know the EXACT UNC path to the folder and map a drive to it, ex
\\servername\sharedfolder\folder\folder\folder\folder\folder....
2. Or, they will have to be given the right to "List Folder Contents" which will allow them to drill down thru the folder structure without being able to open any folders until they get to the one where they have rights to do so.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Finding the folder wasn't the problem. I ended up creating a new user profile. It seems as though this profile had become corrupt.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

mark it solved!


----------

